
Ambient Privacy - secretdark
http://boat.horse/project/ambientprivacy
======
secretdark
This is a personal project in which I downloaded, parsed, listened to, and
physically indexed every one of my uses of Google's Voice Assistant
technology. It is an attempt to get some insight into both the amount and type
of metadata contained in these audio recordings, as well as an attempt at
understanding the kinds of conclusions that could be drawn from it by people
working on 'surveillance capitalism' products.

It consists of 698 annotated index cards and my full voice search audio
archive.

